# Recherche full-text sur Spotlight



## TiphaineRo (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Spotlight dans le cadre de mon travail et j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de paramétrer Spotlight pour que les recherches se fassent en full-text, c'est-à-dire, que les résultats de la recherche montrent le mot-clef tapé surligné dans le document.

Sinon connaissez-vous un outil offrant les mêmes perspectives que Spotlight mais utilisant la recherche full-text ? 

Enfin connaissez-vous des GED (gestion électronique de documents) compatibles avec Mac et si possible gratuites ?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

SpotInside (gratuit) enrichit les fonctions de recherche de Spotlight.
http://www.oneriver.jp/SpotInside/index_e.html

Payante, mais à un prix encore raisonnable, la version personnelle de Foxtrot peut être une bonne alternative (voir cet article récent qui en parle).
À télécharger ici : http://www.ctmdev.com/foxtrot/personal_search/

Pour les GED, il y a l'embarras du choix, mais tout dépend du type de documents à indexer. Yep (environ 28 &#8364 convient pour les documents iWork, Office, et les PDF : http://www.ironicsoftware.com/yep/index.html

Encore un peu vert (fonctions un peu limitées, quelques bugs), Shoka permet de gérer les PDF et d'y faire des recherches et a le bon goût d'être gratuit : http://www.mauropiccini.it/shoka/


*Note du modo : *et "Applications" n'est pas le forum pour parler de ça, Spotlight fait partie du système, donc toute application le complétant ou le modifiant, on en parle dans "Customisation" ! On déménage.


----------



## TiphaineRo (28 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour les réponses.
Je continue mes recherches vers vos propositions.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------

L'outil SpotInside me parait très intéressant.
Mais je n'arrive pas à ce que la recherche se fasse à la fois dans les documents personnels et dans les documents partagés de l'intranet (des dossiers communs à toute l'entreprise qui sont stockés sur un serveur et non sur une interface web).
Comment peut-on faire pour paramétrer cette fonction (si c'est possible) ?

Merci (encore) de votre aide


----------

